# Getting knocked off internet



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Everytime I start my computer and go into my yahoo e-mail for the first time, I get knocked off. Than I go back on the internet and into my E-mail and I am ok. The file that is doing that is "Flash.oxc". Does anyone know how I can fix this problem?

Thanks in advance.
Frank b


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

Go to google and put Flash.oxc in there. There were over 400,000 requests so it must be a known problem.

Lots of fixes listed there.

L


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I googled flash.ocx and I found the link below. I had it scan my computer and it found 1,912 errors from activex entries to file.path references and shared dll's and application paths. Is that possible? Should I click repair to run the fixes? 



http://simple-pc-help.com/support/f...kw=flash.ocx&gclid=CNWhuub55pYCFQyfnAodRmqkPA


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

It is very possible that it found that many.

I've looked at the site and can't see where it will scan for free but only fix if you pay. That to me is a sneaky way to get you to buy it. If so, uninstall it.

Has anybody else used this tool that can help out here?

L


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I down loaded it, and did scan on my computer and the next step was - fix problems. Is it from Microsoft Windows support like is says on the site. As you can tell, I am not that computer savvy. Should I click on Fix Errors like it says? Would CCleaner fix my problem? My computer also uploaded windows SP3. I don't seem to have the flash problem now but would it hurt to run the regcure?

Quick Instructions:

STEP 1: Download Regcure & Install for Free. 
STEP 2: Scan your computer. 
STEP 3: Click the 'Fix Errors' button to repair


Thanks again

frank b


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

IHarvey, you are correct. When I clicked fix errors it told me that I needed to buy the program. However out of the 1,912 errors it found, it fixed 4. Ain't that a trip. Would CCleaner do the job? If not, any other programs out there that will? 

Thanks frank b.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Not for free all I have found and used one must buy it first before it will do the fixes, that is how they "get you" they scan for free But to fix them you then buy it.
But that is not a bad thing to do either.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

Some times these things will report errors, and they may be, but are not as threatening as they make you think.

And it is NOT a microsoft program. If you look at the site, it shows a lot of MS Windows Logos and talks the talk but I'm sure they aren't associated with MS.

Scan with AdAware, Spybot and Malwarebytes and you should be good.

I'm not sure about CCleaner, never used it.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Have you tried uninstalling Adobe Flash Player and then reinstalling? May fix the problem.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

"Have you tried uninstalling Adobe Flash Player and then reinstalling? May fix the problem."

No I haven't. I looked in the add/remove programs and I do not see Adobe Flash Player. If I find it and unistall it, where do I find the program to reinstall?

My computer has also been slow starting up.

Frank b


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Likely unrelatred. I was having significant PC problems. AOL would kick me off 2-3 times a day. Other times everything would freeze to where even CTRL/ALT/DEL wouldn't do anything. Almost anything related to the Internet was slow.

At the suggestion of a friend I added another 1gb of RAM. No significant problems since then.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm running Windows ME on this computer. The software is found under Add/Remove on this computer. You should be able to remove it through this download link for your operating system if you are running XP or higher. Since you probably are running on one of the supported platforms I'd say you should try this download link first. If it shows your "platform is not supported", then download Windows Flash Player 9. Regardless, it's best to keep all software updated for bugs and security fixes.


----------

